# Feedback Investing in Greens & Views Apartment or JVC Townhouse



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,

I would need your feedback and suggestions about the investment of a property in Emaar Greens & views and Mirabella in JVC.

Below are teh details. ..

Emaar Greens & Views - Ground Floor 1450 sqft Apartment (2 BHK+Study)
JVC - Townhouse 3300 sqft (3 BHK + Maid)

Price for the both the house is more or less same. However, I am confused which is worth buying with the current situation of the market.

Greens seems to be a fully developed community and JVC is upcoming. However both the locations has advantages and disadvantages. Keeping the long term future into consideration, which one is a better choice if investment ?

I am even looking forward to move into these house. However I dont mind even keeping them on rent too. From rental aspect, Greens seems to go immediately.. but JVC townhouse I dont think it can go so easily as its an independent townhouse than a community.. Greens have a higher service charges and JVC doesnt have any service charges as its independent house.


Kindly share your opinions on the following -

Value for money for investment in Greens / JVC
Long term prospects of Greens / JVC
Both the houses are coming around 1.3M.. is it worth investing at the current situation as Real estate prices are dropping ?
What is the prospects of Real estate in Dubai ?
Do you think will there be any appreciation in the prices for these communities (Greens / JVC) if I enter at this price point?

Appreciate your valuable opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

To answer your questions - my fees are 50,000 AED


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> To answer your questions - my fees are 50,000 AED


hahaha..

Thats y i was asking opinion and feedback.. If I have to go for a fee based agent, I wouldnt have posted here...


----------

